# What is PPP Multilink Framing?Will turning it on help?



## serendipiti (Nov 12, 2004)

while being connected to the net,on rt clicking the connection icon on the taskbar and going to properties we see PPP MultiLink Framing(i have it off).How does one turn it on?will turning it on help in any way??


----------



## akshayc (Nov 15, 2004)

multilink framing is only reqd for some dumb nw configurations, dont bother your head about it, it will not affect you on/ off.


----------

